# Apache lässt sich trotz richtiger Konfiguration nicht starten



## WorldWideWeb (11. April 2012)

Hallo Community,

ich habe ein kleines großes Problem. Ich kann meinen Apache Webserver nicht (mehr) starten . Ja - ich habe nachgegooglet, aber nichts gefunden.

Ich habe unter _Windowsfunktionen aktivieren und deaktivieren_ die beiden Dienste Hostfähiger Webkern für Internetinformationsdienste und Internetinformationsdienste *deaktiviert*.



Beim Starten des Apache Webdienstes kommt aber die Meldung The requested operation failed!



Auch Skype und TeamViewer habe ich entsprechend Konfiguriert und - der Webserver ist vor diesem IIS7-Zeugs ja auch noch gelaufen.

Das IIS habe ich übrigens aktiviert, damit ich mit dem iPad auf die Festplatten am PC komme, aber jetzt geht der Apache nicht mehr .

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen - im error.log gibt es dazu auch nichts. Vielleicht wisst ihr ja was. Ich bin mir ganz sicher, das es mit diesem IIS-Dingensbumens zusammenhängt.

VG
*WorldWideWeb*;-)


----------



## Neurodeamon (11. April 2012)

Du kannst in der Eingabeaufforderung "netstat -a" verwenden um alle aktiven Verbindungen zu sehen. Dadurch solltest Du jede Anwendung finden, die evtl. noch auf Port 80 läuft.




Falls es am Port liegen sollte ....


----------

